# Surprise!



## buzz sawyer (Jul 19, 2016)

I was fishing in a small pool in a nearby creek last week using an ultra-light outfit - 5'6" rod (rated 1 - 6lb test), 4lb. test mono, #8 hook with a mealworm. I was hoping to catch some panfish but suddenly something big hit the bait. About 4 minutes later I landed the biggest drum I had ever seen in the creek. Luckily my nephew was near and got a photo. Of course, no tape measure or scale so I can only guess it was close to 20" and 3-4 lbs.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 15, 2016)

Nice one, did ya release it of eat it?

 Al


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 3, 2016)

Released. Let someone else have some fun.


----------



## tla100 (Jan 22, 2017)

Yeah them drum fight pretty good, especially with UL setup. Catch a lot of em while fishin for eyes.


----------

